# Hintergrundbild in DIN A1



## Stiff (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab vor kurzem ein kleines 4 seitiges "Prospekt" für einen bekannten drucken lassen. Format war A3 auf A4 gefalzt. Dort hatte ich ein schickes Hintergrundbild benutzt welches eine Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 hatte. Jetzt will er jede einzelne Seite des "Prospektes" als DIN A1 Plakat haben. Kann ich dieses Hintergundbild irgendwie noch dafür verwenden, oder muss ich mit zu hohen Qualitätsverlusten rechnen? Vielen Dank schonmal an alle die sich Gedanken machen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Juli 2005)

Hui, das kann aber ganz schön knapp werden.
Aber um diese Frage zu beantworten, benötigen wir noch ein paar Informationen:

- in welcher Auflösung (dpi, ppi) liegt das Bild vor?
- ich nehme an, es handelt sich um eine Rastergrafik und keine Vektorgrafik?
- Wie war die Qualität beim A3-Ausdruck?

Gruss


----------



## Stiff (11. Juli 2005)

Also der A3 Ausdruck war wirklich gut gewesen. Das Bild ist keine Vektorgrafik und liegt in einer Auflösung von 72dpi vor.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Juli 2005)

Dann würde ich mal ganz kühn behaupten, dass Du wohl keine Aussicht
auf einen vernünftigen Ausdruck bekommen wirst. Dafür sind die 
Voraussetzungen zu schlecht, ein ordentliches Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Du könntest höchstens noch versuchen, diese Grafik auf das A1-Format
zu skalieren und dann erst mal auf A4 bzw. einen Ausschnitt auszudrucken,
da wirst Du ja sehen, ob sich die Qualität noch im Rahmen hält.
Aber ich mache Dir da nicht all zu große Hoffnungen, immerhin ist dann 
die Grafik 3 Mal größer, wie vorher.


----------



## Stiff (11. Juli 2005)

Ja so sehe ich das auch. Ich hab jetzt gerade gelesen, das es ne Möglichkeit gibt Die Grafik in eine Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln. Würde mir das eventuell weiterhelfen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Juli 2005)

Das kommt ganz darauf an, wie Deine Grafik aussieht. 
Besteht sie größtenteils aus Linien und Flächen könnte man da was draus machen,
sollte sie aber fotoähnlich sein, wirst Du da wohl auch keine Chance haben.

Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn Du sie uns zeigst


----------



## Stiff (11. Juli 2005)

Hier ist mal ein Ausschnitt des guten Stücks:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Juli 2005)

Hm, es scheint mir nicht unmöglich, aber es ist mit einer Heidenarbeit verbunden.
Hast Du denn Vektorprogramme zur Verfügung?
Ich würde Dir aber dennoch raten, mal einen Probedruck auf einem kleineren Format
zu machen - dann siehst Du, ob es den Aufwand überhaupt wert ist.

Ansonsten vielleicht noch als Möglichkeit: In Photoshop dieses Bild auf 300 dpi bringen
und dabei Bild neu berechnen mit der Bikubisch-Methode. Vielleicht klappt's ja.


----------



## Stiff (11. Juli 2005)

Programme habe ich denke ich. Sowohl die Macromedia Suite als auch Adobe Creative Suite. Welches würde sich am besten dazu eignen? 

Das mit Photoshop umrechnen hab ich mal gemacht, aber da sehe ich schon jetzt einen dicken Unterschied. Das sollte ich nicht zur Druckerei bringen.


----------



## Stiff (11. Juli 2005)

Also eventuell hab ich da jetzt ne annehmbare Lösung. Ich hab das Bild jetzt umgerechnet auf 300dpi. Dann habe ich es in Freehand importiert und es auf 150% vergrößert. Wenn ich es jetzt 90 Grad drehe kann ich die gesamte Fläche füllen. Ist zwar nicht original wie bei dem Prospekt, aber mal sehen. Muß ich mal mit meinem Kollegen durchsprechen. 

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Juli 2005)

Stiff hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Programme habe ich denke ich. Sowohl die Macromedia Suite als auch Adobe Creative Suite. Welches würde sich am besten dazu eignen?


Na Du musst ja ein Geld haben... 
zum Thema: Aus dem Hause Adobe eignet sich der Illustrator zum vektorisieren und
von Macromedia ist das Freehand. Sollte jetzt die Frage kommen, wie man das am
besten vektorisiert, dann bitte ich Dich, zunächst die Suchfunktion bzw. Google zu bemühen.


----------



## Stiff (11. Juli 2005)

Keine Frage. Suchfunktion ist natürlich zuerst angesagt. Und zu den Kosten:

Die Macromedia Suite gibt es bei http://www.macromedia.com zum Download. Ist zwar nur ne 30 Tage Testversion aber die reicht für meine Zwecke erstmal. Ja und die Adobe Suite habe ich von meinem Damaligen Chef als Belohnung für meine tolle Arbeit im Praktikum erhalten.


----------

